# Felt Q920 13,5 Zoll



## superseven77 (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

nach langen Hin und Her habe ich mich entschlossen für meinen Sohn der im April 8 Jahre alt wird etwas vernünftiges aufzubauen.
Ich habe hier im Forum schon ziemlich viele Klasse Bikes von sehr begabten Schrauber Papies gesehen.
 Respekt was Ihr da so auf die Beine stellt.

Nun, da es mein erstes eigenes Projekt wird und ich noch nie ein Rad komplett selber zusammengebaut habe und auch nicht jedes erdenkliche Werkzeug besitze werde ich die Hilfe eines Händlers in Anspruch nehmen.

Für die Laufräder habe ich mir die Firma Laufrad Tuning in Köln ausgeguckt.

Aber nun zum eigentlichen.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen 24 Zoll Rahmen der Firma RCZ verwenden.
Bei Ebay fiel mir aber dann ein 13,5 " Rahmen auf, den ich dann auch preiswert ersteigern konnte.

Da von Anfang an auf Scheibenbremsen gesetzt wird passt der Rahmen ja auch mit 24 Zoll Laufrädern.
Der Rest wird halt so ausgewählt das es Preis/Leistung passt.

Eine ausführliche Teileliste mit Gewicht der einzelnen Komponenten werde ich später noch hinzufügen.

Bilder lade ich komplett in mein Album hoch, ein paar verlinke ich hier.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen


folgende Teile werden verbaut:

Rahmen: Felt Q920 incl. Sattelklemme und Schaltauge - *1835g*

Gabel: Mosso Disc only - *645g*

Steuersatz: Woodman semi int. - *105g*

Lenker: RCZ 600mm - *186g*

Vorbau: Trvativ Holzfeller 40mm - *163g*

Griffe: SRAM - *70g*

Pedale: VP - *222g*

Schaltgriffe: SRAM X7 - *187g*

Züge: Jagwire - *99g*

Schaltwerk: SRAM X7 - *246g*

Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron -* 445g/Stück*

Schläuche: Schwalbe SV9 - *135g/Stück*

Kurbel: Funn Hooka MX Single 34 Z. (140mm) - *589g *

Kette und Kassette: XT 9-fach - *617g*

Bremsen: Shimano Deore (2012) - *625g*

Brems-Scheiben: Alligator 160mm - *85g/Stück*

Laufradsatz: Novatec Naben mit Spim Race und Alex Youth 20 24" - *1630g*

Sattelstütze: Fun Works Light -* 190g/400mm*

Sattel: Spezialized Kids BG - *315g*






Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (19. November 2011)

Ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in Dich !!!


----------



## superseven77 (19. November 2011)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Ich hab vollstes Vertrauen in Dich !!!


 
I thank you..................


----------



## MarkusL (19. November 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Griffe: RCZ - *86g*


Griffe empfehle ich Bontrager XXX-lite.
Die sind rel. dünn (für die kleinen Hände), billig (die Kiste liegt doch öfters mal im Dreck) und LEICHT (16g/Paar).


----------



## superseven77 (19. November 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Griffe empfehle ich Bontrager XXX-lite.
> Die sind rel. dünn (für die kleinen Hände), billig (die Kiste liegt doch öfters mal im Dreck) und LEICHT (16g/Paar).



Hallo

ja die Griffe ändere ich nochmal.
Ich hätte mit den RCZ sowieso Probleme bekommen, die sind auf beiden Seiten zum Schrauben.
Wegen den Gripschift Schaltern auf dem 600mm Lenker muß ich die Griffe kürzen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Es sind ein paar Teile dazugekommen.
Die Entscheidung für die Kurbel ist auf die Shimano SLX (170mm)zweifach gefallen.
Gesamtgewicht (Kurbel incl. Lagerschalen) liegt komplett aber bei ca. 990g.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## pebcak (3. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel ist zu lang....


----------



## superseven77 (3. Dezember 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Kurbel ist zu lang....



Hallo zusammen

Die Kurbel bei nem Kinder Rad ist immer schwierig.

Mal gucken ob die nicht doch passt.
Ich wollte eigentlich ne 160mm Kurbel.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## schraubbär (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
im Ernstfall kann man eine alte Kurbel kürzen. Was mich interessiert ist, woher hast Du so eine leichte Gabel? Ich such für mein Winterprojekt ne leichte Starrgabel für ein 24er.
schraubbär


----------



## superseven77 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Die Mosso Starrgabel gibt es Bei Amun Bikes als Disc mit Canti Aufnahme.
Als Disc only Variante bei ausländischen Ebay Anbietern.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (4. Dezember 2011)

es ist aber eine Gabel für 26 Zoll Bikes falls Du mit V-Brakes fahren lassen willst wird es nicht klappen.

Bezgl. Kurbel habe ich zur Berechnung gefunden 

             Schrittlänge x 0,205 

ergibt etwa die Kurbellänge in cm.


----------



## superseven77 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute mal die SLX Kurbel vom hier ansässigen TÜV Röntgen lassen.

Mich interessierte mal wie die Hohlräume verlaufen um evtl. ein zweites Pedalloch zu bohren.

Die Kurbel die ich habe läßt das nicht zu, die dermaßen hohl das man Angst kriegen könnte.

Haben die Dinger eigentlich ne Belastbarkeits Grenze?
Krass.

Also wenn Junior nicht mit der Kurbel klarkommt muß ich mir was neues überlegen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Bernd

Als Basis für das Kürzen bieten sich primär alte Deore-Modelle an - die modernen, hohlen Kurbeln sind für solche Aktionen wirklich nicht geeignet!

Falls Du jemanden in den USA kennst oder dort selbst ab und an mal bist, dann bietet sich der Kauf der AC Mini Le in der passenden Länge und Farbe an. Ich habe mir die schmucken Teile vor einiger Zeit aus den USA mitbringen lassen - USD 69,95 sind dafür ein wirklich fairer Preis: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2122


----------



## superseven77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> 
> Als Basis für das Kürzen bieten sich primär alte Deore-Modelle an - die modernen, hohlen Kurbeln sind für solche Aktionen wirklich nicht geeignet!
> 
> Falls Du jemanden in den USA kennst oder dort selbst ab und an mal bist, dann bietet sich der Kauf der AC Mini Le in der passenden Länge und Farbe an. Ich habe mir die schmucken Teile vor einiger Zeit aus den USA mitbringen lassen - USD 69,95 sind dafür ein wirklich fairer Preis: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2122


 
Hallo 

Danke, die AC Mini hatte ich am Anfang auch in der Auswahl.
Ich bestell die mal und gucke wie es läuft, verkaufen kann ich die dann immer noch.
Meine Gehäusebreite vom Rahmen ist 73mm, welches Innenlager wäre dann ideal?
Die Kurbel gibt es ja in 4-Kant und ISIS.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht von Interesse:






Gruß Bernd


----------



## acmecorp (11. Dezember 2011)

Als Kurbel wäre ggf. noch diese interessant, wenn auch mit exotischem LK und nicht so schön bunt:
http://www.miche.it/en/catalogo/catalogo-miche/guarniture/guarnitura-young-19852

Edit: Gerade noch gefunden, das ist doch mal wirklich günstig:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2011)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Als Kurbel wäre ggf. noch diese interessant, wenn auch mit exotischem LK und nicht so schön bunt:
> http://www.miche.it/en/catalogo/catalogo-miche/guarniture/guarnitura-young-19852
> 
> Edit: Gerade noch gefunden, das ist doch mal wirklich günstig:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32155



Hallo

Danke für den Hinweis. Der Preis ist Hammer.

Ich habe die Funn Kurbel in 150mm bestellt.
Jetzt brauch ich noch das passende Innenlager.

Welches wäre für 73mm Einbaubreite geeignet?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

wäre dises Innenlager passend?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13006

Gruß Bernd


----------



## acmecorp (14. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich selber heute schlau gemacht, das für 68mm passende wäre wohl dieses: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11942


----------



## superseven77 (14. Dezember 2011)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Habe mich selber heute schlau gemacht, das für 68mm passende wäre wohl dieses: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11942



Hallo zusammen

Gehäusebreite 73mm!!!!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Endlich ist die Gabel auch da.





Gruß Bernd


----------



## chris5000 (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...HJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/a2F0aWQ9NDI=&pnr=15250

...ist aber nicht leicht


----------



## chris5000 (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Token-Innenl...Radsport_Fahrradteile&clk_rvr_id=297013748333

leichter - hab aber im Wesentlichen nur das Ebayangebot gefunden. Aber vielleicht kann man es auch einfach im Laden bestellen.


----------



## Pan Tau (16. Dezember 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Endlich ist die Gabel auch da.
> 
> ...



...dies sieht aber mal richtig schick aus 

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## superseven77 (16. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...dies sieht aber mal richtig schick aus
> 
> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



Hallo zusammen

Die Gabel wiegt mit ungekürzten Schaft unglaubliche 645g !

Das Beste ist aber das Sie auch vom Preis her erschwinglich ist - 58 incl. Versand aus Honkong.
Man bekommt die Gabel auch hier in Deutschland bei Amun Bikes, aber dann hat man auch die Canti Aufnahmen mit dran. Da ich ja eh auf Disc setze stören die nur die Optik.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

so, ich habe nun noch eine der letzten Funn Kurbeln im Ausverkauf bekommen - ist heute verschickt worden.
Wollte zwar eine 150 mm, aber Sie hatten die nur noch in 160 mm.

Da das ja eigentlich eine BMX Kurbel (34er Single)ist, kann man das Kettenblatt für 9-fach überhaupt verwenden oder muß ich das tauschen?
Dann noch die Frage nach dem Innenlager.
Nehme ich das Lager in 113mm oder 118mm.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (28. Dezember 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Da das ja eigentlich eine BMX Kurbel (34er Single)ist, kann man das Kettenblatt für 9-fach überhaupt verwenden oder muß ich das tauschen?
> Dann noch die Frage nach dem Innenlager.
> Nehme ich das Lager in 113mm oder 118mm.


KB sollte gehen.
Innenlager würde ich so wählen, dass die Kette auf den häufig genutzten Gängen möglichst gerade läuft.


----------



## superseven77 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

heute ist endlich die Funn Kurbel angekommen.
 Gewicht 634g.





Ich werde jetzt noch ein 113 mm ISIS Innenlager von Truvativ dazubestellen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (29. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

sooooooo......endlich alle Sachen beisammen. Teileliste habe ich etwas aktualisiert.

Letzte Woche habe ich den Rahmen endlich zur Montagevorbereitung weggeben können.
Laufradsatz ist auch fertig geworden.

Nächste Woche dann ausführlicher Bericht mit Bildern. 

Schönes WE

Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Alle Montagevorbereitungen sind nun fertiggestellt.
Leider hat sich die Achslänge des Innenlagers mit 113mm als zu klein herrausgestellt. Das wird nochmal gegen eines mit 118mm getauscht.

Ansonsten passen bisher alle anderen Sachen prima.

An der Stelle nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an die Fa. Bike und Sport in Kerpen Balkhausen (insbesondere an den Besitzer Michael Schwarz) und die Fa. Laufrad-Tuning in Köln.

Bis nächste Woche sollte alles fertig sein. Dann gibt es noch ein paar Fotos.

Achso. Habe die FUNN Kurbel nochmal in 140er Länge bekommen, diese wird jetzt erst einmal montiert.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Endlich ist das Bike fertig geworden.
Es wird bestimmt hier und da noch eingestellt werden müssen, aber erst mal kann er fahren.
Er ist gerade nur eine kleine Runde gefahren, weil es den ganzen Tag so regnet.
Als er wieder da war, meinete er: "Papa das geht aber ab......"!!!!!

Leute, in diesem Moment ist man als Papa ja sooooooooo stolz .
Isch könnt kriesche..................!

Das Bike wiegt jetzt komplett 9170g.
An der Stelle auch nochmal ein Dankeschön an alle Foren Mitglieder für die tollen Tips und Beiträge.

Meine Frau meint übrigens ich wäre ein wenig bekolppt.........das gebe ich mal an alle Bekloppten Schrauber-Papas hier so weiter 

Bilder???????????????????????
Bitteschön!

Grüße vom stolzen Papa Bernd.


----------



## Y_G (11. Mai 2012)

nice !!!

 und btw wenn die Frau sagt Du bist bekloppt, dann ist das ein Kompliment. Das ist nur zu toppen wenn das die Ersten hier von Dir behaupten


----------



## superseven77 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

nachdem es heute dann doch noch mit dem Regen aufgehört hatte, bin ich ne kleine Runde mit Junior gefahren.

Erst mal nur ein wenig über die Feldwege um zu gucken ob er klar kommt.

Der hat so Gas gegeben das ich mich richtig anstrengen mußte .

Er sitzt super und hat nix zu meckern. Die Entscheidung die Kurbeln noch einmal in der 140mm Variante zu bestellen war absolut richtig.
Alles andere wäre Käse gewesen.

Die Bremsen findet er natürlich super. Die Hebel liegen gut in der Hand, lassen sich prima in der Griffweite verstellen. Mit der Dosierbarkeit muß er noch üben.




Gruß Bernd (der immer noch stolz ist)


----------



## Diman (12. Mai 2012)

Kettenführung?


----------



## superseven77 (12. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Kettenführung?



Hallo

Die Kettenführung sieht cool aus.
Hast Du die verbaut? Ist die haltbar und leise?
Wie teuer?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2012)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hast Du die verbaut?


Ich habe die leider zu spät entdeckt und habe die hier verbaut





Mal sehen, ob ich die gg. Bionicon tausche.



superseven77 schrieb:


> Hast Du die verbaut? Ist die haltbar und leise?
> Wie teuer?


Preis ca. 30,- Im Bioniconbereich gibt es einen langen Fred über die Kettenführung.


----------



## Pan Tau (16. Mai 2012)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Leute, in diesem Moment ist man als Papa ja sooooooooo stolz .
> Isch könnt kriesche..................!



...dieses Gefühl kommt mir in Sachen Kinderbikes nur allzu bekannt vor 

Ich finde, dass Du allen Grund hast, Stolz zu sein - das Bike sieht sehr stimmig aus und mit einem Komplettgewicht von < 10kg hat Dein Nachwuchs wirklich ein tolles Bike!


----------



## superseven77 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Letzte Woche ist endlich das Bashguard angekommen. Natürlich waren die originalen Kettenblattschrauben zu kurz.
Habe mir welche von Truvativ geholt, welche es mal wieder nur im 4er Pack gab....................musste also zwei Pakete haben.


Bashguard mußte leicht nachgearbeitet werden damit es auf die FUNN Kurbel passt.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Toni172 (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Superseven,
ein sehr geiles Rad hast Du da aufgebaut. Kannst Du bitte mal die Überstandshöhe 5cm vor der Sattelspitze messen ? Aber bitte wenn der Sattel ganz eingeschoben ist. Danke !!


----------



## superseven77 (17. Juli 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo Superseven,
> ein sehr geiles Rad hast Du da aufgebaut. Kannst Du bitte mal die Überstandshöhe 5cm vor der Sattelspitze messen ? Aber bitte wenn der Sattel ganz eingeschoben ist. Danke !!



Hallo

Bin gerade im Urlaub.
Messe gerne nach wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Toni172 (17. Juli 2012)

Macht nichts ich habe Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

